# trying to breed caribes



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

mine are about 5"from aquascapeonline.my question is ,are these big enough to be able to breed?
i have gotten green moss and placed it in the tank and dropped the water 20% covered the tank. i have started simulating the dry season no filters just air stones.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Aggressive Posted on Apr 29 2004, 12:15 AM
> mine are about 5"from aquascapeonline.my question is ,are these big enough to be able to breed?
> i have gotten green moss and placed it in the tank and dropped the water 20% covered the tank. i have started simulating the dry season no filters just air stones.


Those are ideal sizes to begin with. Give them plenty of time to acclimize and privacy. Try not to disturb them other than occasionally checking on them or feeding them.


----------

